# Which Look?



## rtarh2o (Dec 18, 2009)

Here is the situation, I have a KG171 and a KG281, I love both of those bikes especially the KG281 mainly because of the fact it is built up quite a bit lighter than the KG171. 
Recently I wanted to build up an even lighter bike than my KG281 and found a really good deal on a Felt Z1 frame. I read the reviews on it and it sounded like it is supposed to be a comfortable frame so I bought it and built it to about a 15 lb bike. I like the bike ok, it is comfortable. I like the way it rides as far as weight but don't like the fact that it has large diameter tubes which really amplify the road noise. I get on my Look and just feel like I am riding on a cushioned surface
. So what I am looking for is a lighter version of the KG281. I know the 361, 381, 461 etc are similar but not sure what the difference is between all of these frames?
Which is the lightest but still "normal" sized tubing of the older frames?
Rusty


----------

